# Critique Mikko please- just for fun :)



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko is 6 years old, 27" tall, 74lbs.

I hope I didn't over stretch him in this picture. 




























Short video to see how he moves:


Thank you!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sure seems to have well muscled thighs and a nice tummy tuck! I also think he has a masculine, but not blocky head. It seems like he doesn't have a ton of muscling on his front legs, but I am not 100% sure on that. He has wonderful, bright, shiny eyes. Also- I have no idea what I'm talking about- just making uneducated observations... :rofl:

I think he looks like a super fun, big goofball! Great looking dog!

[EDIT]- I am going to make one _slightly_ educated guess and see if anyone confirms. I think his croup is a bit long, with a low tail set.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, Willy! You are right, he is a super fun, big goofball  And I love his eyes, the guy at our local pet store says he can see his soul.
And you're right about his front legs, they are very skinny.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice job of stacking but he is slightly bridged. He has a nice balanced body. Not too much front or rear. In the video his rear seemed to be higher than his front. He didn't have the long flowing stride of the GSD where his body just glides. 
He is a happy, very accomplished dog, you must be proud of him.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, I am very proud of him 

What does bridged mean? I don't think I chose a good video- I realized that he is on a long line and is trying not to get caught in it. His gait is a little bit nicer than that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mikko reminds me a lot of another dog who's owner used to post here all the time. I think the dogs name was Otto, but not positive. Very similar face and coloring.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> Mikko reminds me a lot of another dog who's owner used to post here all the time. I think the dogs name was Otto, but not positive. Very similar face and coloring.



I think I know who you're talking about. She found the dog in a dumpster or some horrible story like that. He and Mikko look exactly alike!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Does Mikko have what is referred to as a "reversed mask"?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

robk said:


> Does Mikko have what is referred to as a "reversed mask"?


Yes- and I just learned that's what it's called! 

Fred:  I think I've told you that I have a Wiley too, one of my cats! I've met a couple of other Mikkos, but they are all spelled Meeko from Pocahontas, and one Miko. We spell it the Finnish way. My Mikko's birthday is actually 9/29 the Finnish name day for Mikko. I'm guessing you know it means guardian.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Miko reminds me so much of my dog Bunny who I believe also has a reverse mask.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK withers and topline, croup should be longer, but the placement is not bad. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Good length of leg. I can't see is feet. He looks very fit. Is he neutered? Good head, ear set, dark eye. He has good color and pigment, but he lacks a mask.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, Lisa! Yes, he is neutered.
Here is a picture where you can see his feet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> I am going to make one _slightly_ educated guess and see if anyone confirms. I think his croup is a bit long, with a low tail set.





lhczth said:


> croup should be longer, but the placement is not bad.


Oh wow- I guess I was off on that too. Longer? Interesting...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I think I know who you're talking about. She found the dog in a dumpster or some horrible story like that. He and Mikko look exactly alike!


Really... i didn't know that. I thought the dog was from a breeder, but I wasn't sure where she got the dog from. He's a really good looking dog. 

Maybe we're thinking of a different dog because I think she knew that dog was from DDR lines. I'm almost positive the dogs name was Otto. Haven't seen her post here in a long time though, but I know she used to post a lot.

Anyone know who I'm talking about here?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, I think we're talking about two different people.
Here is Otto- they do look alike!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/151630-snow-pics-havent-posted-forever.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's him! I knew his name was Otto. The random things i remember.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Yes- and I just learned that's what it's called!
> 
> Fred:  I think I've told you that I have a Wiley too, one of my cats! I've met a couple of other Mikkos, but they are all spelled Meeko from Pocahontas, and one Miko. We spell it the Finnish way. My Mikko's birthday is actually 9/29 the Finnish name day for Mikko. I'm guessing you know it means guardian.


Yes, I do know the meaning of Mikko," guardian ". I love the name. (He does too!) Gorgeous dog you have...


----------

